# Brake Fluid Reservoir Lock Pin



## dart330 (Jun 2, 2003)

I am trying to find a lock pin and lock washer for my brake fluid reservoir. I am unable to find a part number or any place to order this online. Does anyone know where I can source this part?

The Master Cylinder is part # 357611019B
The brake fluid reservoir is part # 1H1611301A


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

Car make, model, year?


----------



## dart330 (Jun 2, 2003)

This could fit several non-abs VW models.

Cabrio 95-02
Corrado 92-95
Golf 85-99
Jetta 81-99
Passat 90-97

http://www.worldimpex.com/parts/genuine-part-brake-reservoir_68640.html


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

ETKA doesn't show the clip. The pin is: 1H0 611 037


----------



## dart330 (Jun 2, 2003)

Thank you! Hopefully I can find a washer from the hardware store that will work.


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

I would try NAPA or an industrial fastener store. It looks like a standard push clip/nut.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

Go to a hardware store and get a stainless steel screw and a stainless locknut. Doesn't even need to be metric.


----------



## dart330 (Jun 2, 2003)

germancarnut51 said:


> Go to a hardware store and get a stainless steel screw and a stainless locknut. Doesn't even need to be metric.


That is what I am going to do. Ordered the pin from the dealer and it was the wrong one. Here is a picture for reference.


----------

